# Do I need this?



## WolfeMomma (Nov 15, 2019)

Since we are expecting Lambs in January/Feb time frame. Should I have a heat lamp out for them? I was planing on buying some
little lamb coats for them as well. We are in maine so I know its going to be pretty cold. 
Also, any list of must have shots to give them after they are born? I see mixed opinions on this. Some say BOSE others say no. 
Also do give a CD&T shot to the ewe before birth?
Im a total newbie when it comes to lambing


----------



## Baymule (Nov 15, 2019)

I cannot advise on the heat lamps. I never have used them. Last year we had snow in January and a ewe lambed on one of the coldest nights, the lamb was just fine. Even my barn only has one solid side, so it is pretty much wide open. That would never work for you!

Give the CD&T shot to the ewe about 6 weeks before lambing.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 15, 2019)

Having lived in that area and birthing goats, I would at least have two for the " just in case"....they can also be used to keep a fawcett or water pipes from freezing.....


----------



## WolfeMomma (Nov 15, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Having lived in that area and birthing goats, I would at least have two for the " just in case"....they can also be used to keep a fawcett or water pipes from freezing.....


Thanks, I will make sure I have some on hand incase I have a lamb that needs it. Fingers crossed I dont.


----------

